# Weekly excessive Panting and neediness



## MarleyandMe (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a 5-year old female chihuahua. She's about 4lbs, and is not fixed. I work from home now and I noticed that once or twice per week she starts panting excessively and becomes extremely needy. She won't leave me alone unless I pick her up, and when I do she tries to crawl on top of my head and won't let me put her down. This is very strange for her, because normally if you pet/touch her too much she tries to bite. When she's in this state, I can pet her all day. 

After several hours this behavior will dissipate, but I'm concerned that there might be a problem. I'm hoping it's just hormonal since she hasn't been spayed. Has anyone seen this behavior before?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It sounds like she is in pain. I would get her to a vet. Usually heavy panting spells can mean they are in pain especially if accompanied by strange behavior. Dogs are notorious for trying to hide pain from us but this is a sign of pain. Please keep us updated.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That sort of behavior can also be indicitive of seizure disorders as well, you probably should have her checked out.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

For nearly a year Frankie would have excessive panting but only at night in bed. We live in FL and I just thought he was hot. Never any panting during the day, only at sleeptime and he was very needy at this time too. We went to vets last month and he was diagnosed with CHF (congestive heart failure). He is just 5 yrs old. I feel horrible that we let it go so long....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

After my first chi gave birth to 5 pups, she would always have excessive panting toward the end of the week at night. I would always get upset cause the vet isn't open on Sundays when she would pant the most. Come to find out she had a cancerous tumor the size of an orange on her spleen & her blood was black where she was loosing white blood cells from the cancer. 

You need to have a blood panel run immediately to find out what's wrong with this baby. NOt normal to have panting like this!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Rascal&Duke (Dec 27, 2012)

Our chi does that when he is pain. Better have your dog examined by vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

